# What is this..????



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was cleaning a few specks this morning and noticed this in 2 of the 8 fish I kept. What is it?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a "worm" common in specks and other fin fish. Pull it out clean around it or leave it in and fry it up. All good. 

mark


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

How long you been catching trout?? I think about 80% of the trout that I've caught had at least one spaghetti worm. You won't notice them once you fry it up..:thumbsup:

http://www.lsu.edu/seagrantfish/resources/factsheets/spaghettiworms.htm


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats extra protien right there ...lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Delete double post


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been seeing these in trouts for years. I just clean them out. After I joined the PFF a few years ago, I decided to ask another PFF member (*Coryphaeana*), who is a marine biologist, about these "worms'. This is what she wrote:

*"The worms you see in trout are a stage of development of a shark tapeworm. Tapeworms have a complex life cycle and pass through several hosts, with the final host being the specific infective target. In this case, the tapeworm eggs are passed out of a shark, hatch onto larvae which are ingested by copepods, the larvae undergo a metamorphosis, and they're passed on up the food chain with more metamorphoses until they find their way into the muscle tissue of a trout. There seems to be a limit to the number that can live within a fish, and the worms seem to thrive in cleaner, saltier water. When the trout gets eaten by a shark, the worm finally morphs into what we know as a tapeworm and actually infects its host. *

_*It wouldn't matter one way or another whether you removed or cooked the worms in the trout; they don't infect humans. Tapeworms are pretty host-specific, and we have our own "brand" of critters to worry about.*_

_*Hope that helps! And glad you enjoyed the post! *_

*~~Karon "*

So go ahead and enjoy your trout with or without worms.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been catching and eating trout for over 20 years in wolf bay/fish river and have never seen this. Oh well, now I know.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've noticed that trout from certain areas are more prone to having worms than others. The trout I catch from the local waterways around Orange Beach, the ICW and Mobile Bay will often have them whereas the trout I get from Little Lagoon rarely do.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, I did not know this. Can anyone answer me this. Does that mean that trout are not good to use in Civiche?, or does the lime juice that "cooks" the fish, kill the worm?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I would not use anything like that for ceviche no way...always inpsect your filletes.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*ALIEN :blink:*


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

HankHill said:


> OK, I did not know this. Can anyone answer me this. Does that mean that trout are not good to use in Civiche?, or does the lime juice that "cooks" the fish, kill the worm?


The "worms" will not affect you. As previously stated, they are host specific. Not appetizing...but safe.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry gang, the kid got on the computer.......


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Cook em up. There's no telling how many of those I have eaten over the years. It is a parasite that will not mature until it finds it's way into a shark. Harmless to humans.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen Redfish and AJs loaded with them as well. Mostly down by the tail meat


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Rockntroll said:


> I've seen Redfish and AJs loaded with them as well. Mostly down by the tail meat


+1. I take them out...makes me feel better with nothing to freak out guests. :yes: But some may enjoy the extra "protein" and texture. :blink:


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

They cannot hurt you but yuck. I love sushi but am particular where I go. If the sushi chef is a pimply faced teenager, I will try something else (apologies to pimply faced teenagers out there - I was once one myself).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just pull them out, bread them up, fry 'em and serve them as clam strips. Appetizers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like sperm, I have seen them in aj's but they didnt look like those.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

So, the more worms, the cleaner the water is? Must be mighty clean in the Bay due to the wormey drums I have caught! But Drum worms look more like spagetti worms that love AJ"s also. Mullet have tiny red worms along thier Backbones. When the water temp cools off, they are not as bad, but we fish less in the winter also, so who knows? 

Squirrel and Rabbit get wormy, Old folks called it the "wools" or something.

That Hot Grease will Kill'Em! Enjoy!!


----------

